# Airport Connection Timeout



## Black.Fist.Ace. (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, I've had my mac for over 3-4 years now. It's been working perfecting fine, connecting to the internet etc.

Over this last week, my airport gets an error message - "Connection Timeout". Sometimes, airport can't even find the wireless router. Keep in mind, that my pc/ipod/phone connects within seconds. Even when my mac does connect, the internet is either too slow or it just drops out again.

I'm not sure what the problem is, I've already called Apple, Optus (internet provider) & Linkeys (router manufacture) for support. I'm quite pissed as my mac can't connect but the pc's can. :/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does this happen when you are plugged in with the ethernet port?


----------

